# Weightloss advice



## Wlorenm (Jun 27, 2014)

My doctor has just started me on liothyronine t3. I'm on 10mcg a day with 50mcg Levo.

Will this addition of t3 help/make me lose weight?!

I'm already active and eat really carefully but my thyroid has made a loss impossible 

Many thanks


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it depends on where your levels are. I don't want to be depressing, but I've been on liothyronine for about 5 months now and haven't lost a single pound! However, my T3 is still well below mid way up the range, so I expect it's not surprising. I was warned that I would lose weight, and was looking forward to this, but it hasn't happened.

However, the T3 has helped me feel more energetic and therefore do more exercise, so long term, that can only be good.


----------

